# Drop in bath tub center drain to lft drain



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2008)

Recently <april 06> started a bathroom remodel due to leaking shower/termites....you name it! I am at the point of buulding a deck for the drop in acrylic tub.Originaly we were going to move the shower to opposite side of room but due to cost the shower is going to stay where it was.the question is after special ordering a tub with a center drain <thought we would have plumbing redone> the tub is going to sit in the same area as before where the lft hand drain was;how do you build a deck tall enough to route plumbing or do I have to break up the slab and move the drain to correct possition for the tub???????????....sorry for the length-just thought some background would be hepful


----------



## murray59 (Jul 11, 2007)

The quick answer is you can do either. Breaking the cement would be the most professional job but could be a lot of work. The makeshift way would be to raise the deck to allow enough room to reroute above the cement. Do you have room for an integrated tile step up into the tub? might look nice.


----------

